# Petunia



## Chico (Jun 20, 2007)

If you have time Nikki, how is Petunia doing now that she's home? I think of her and hope all is well.

chico


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jun 21, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]thanks for asking




: , she is doing really well. she seems to be urinating fine, which was the biggest concern. her walking and balance are improving since we started letting her roam around here. i call her my free range donkey :bgrin . when she is in with the mini horses she just stands around but out she wanders from here to there so she gets some therapy, when she gets tired she goes in the barn and takes a nap in a stall or in the middle of the hay she has pulled apart. hubby estimates she wastes about 2 bales day...lol...like i said she is pretty spoiled and lets us know when she wants to come out, i open the gate and she waddles out, the horses just stand back and let her go by, they must wonder why she gets to wander



: . Nikki



[/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jun 21, 2007)

: LOL...she knows she rules the roost :aktion033:

God Bless her



: ... she deserves to Strut her Stuff & be Bad



:


----------



## Emily's mom (Jun 21, 2007)

Sounds like the perfect life!!! :bgrin Glad she is doing well.


----------



## Chico (Jun 21, 2007)

Glad tp hear Petunia is doing so well. :aktion033: Thanks for the update.

chico


----------



## HobbsFarm (Jun 22, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Oh she had earned the "queen bee" status hasn't she? I'm so glad she's happy again Nik.



: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## MiniforFaith (Jun 22, 2007)

:saludando: Nikki, so glad she is doing so well.. I think of her so often(She is still on the fridge)Give her a hug for me!!!



:



:


----------



## Shari (Jun 28, 2007)

Am very glad she is doing well and enjoying life!!

So how are you doing??


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jun 28, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Tunia is doing so good, trotting around yesterday, i couldn't believe my eyes. for some reason she goes in the barn and stands at the gate where the big horses are and brays. the other day my walker had his big head jammed through the gate nose to nose with her when she blasted a bray so loud i thought he'd rip his head off backing away. nope never moved, i think he has lost some hearing from it though. i don't know why in the world she feels she needs to go out with the big guys. i keep telling her she can't go out there but she really isn't listening  . i am doing really well even help a little with hay the other day, wasn't that much help but i am getting there. thanks for aking Shari



: , how about you? getting around any better? Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jun 28, 2007)

iluvwalkers said:


> [SIZE=14pt]for some reason she goes in the barn and stands at the gate where the big horses are and brays. Nikki[/SIZE]




wonder if she was stalled near a big horse when she was at the vet? perhaps she now thinks she is big too



:


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jun 28, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]good thinkin' Susan! she was in between 2 big horses and across from one also. it really is strange she really acts like she wants to with them, not interested in the 3 minis here, she stands alone and there is one here who really would like to be her buddy, he is not pushy he just tries to stand with her and she wants nothing to do with him



, layes those big ears back and looks at him like she's totally disgusted by him. i feel bad for her being the only donkey but feel bad for poor Apollo too as he would really like to hang with her... [/SIZE]


----------



## Shari (Jun 29, 2007)

I would just give them time....she might just warm up to him in a couple of months.



:

My Jenny,, while raised with mini horses... prefers my Icelandic as her bud.



: Unless she is in a very roudy mood...then she wants to spar with Theia because Theia will play with her!


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jun 29, 2007)

Sounds like Tunia needs a Donkey buddy :aktion033:



:

Wouldn't that be fun




: :saludando: :bgrin

It's the "Best" gift you could give her



:


----------

